# Can you recommend an all-around oil



## tino_ale (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi all,

Can the shop guys recommend a reasonably priced all-around oil that can be used to both lubricate most of your tools and protect them from rust for storage.

The thinner and less messy, the better. Also the less sticky or smelly, the better  Basically I'm looking for something I could use pretty much everywhere when a specific oil or grease is not required.

So what's are you using ?

Many use WD40 but as I understand it is NOT a lubricant and not even very good for storage.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## 65535 (Apr 12, 2010)

I personally coat most things in WD40 it's not a great protectant or lubricator, but it dissolves any oils from my hands and displaces water pretty well. Keeps my tools looking good and working good. For lubrication 3-in-1 is good.


----------



## KingCanada (Apr 12, 2010)

I use PB Blaster's "Garage Door Lube", and PB Blaster's "The Dry Lube". The GDL has more of an odor than TDL. PB has a great line of different spray lubes.

PB-50 All purpose lube is nice too.


----------



## precisionworks (Apr 12, 2010)

> The thinner and less messy, the better. Also the less sticky or smelly, the better


Thinner
Less Sticky
Less Smell

Pick any two

IMO, the best rust proofer is RIG (Rust Inhibiting Grease). RIG went away for a while then came back - hands down the best coating for long term storage
http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/pid=31842/Product/RIG_reg__UNIVERSAL_GUN_GREASE

Kroil penetrates into spaces where nothing else will, but the smell is ... unique
http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/pid=7610/Product/KROIL

Rust Preventive #2 is a bit smelly, but is thin and works
http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/pid=1124/Product/RUST_PREVENTIVE_No__2_trade_

T-9 is probably the closest to what you want ...
http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/pid=9719/Product/T_9_WATERPROOF_LUBE

There are formulas all over the web on home made lubes & rustproofers. Quite a few are, at least, somewhat toxic.


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Apr 13, 2010)

Barry,

You're a saint! I had been looking for RIG for ages and couldn't find it any where. Good to see it is back. It came highly recommended by many knife makers. Thanks for the link.


----------



## precisionworks (Apr 13, 2010)

> been looking for RIG for ages


I've never found anything as good as RIG for long term firearm (and custom knife) storage. The thinnest film keeps rust away for years. I was hoarding my last jar, thinking it might never return


----------



## tino_ale (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for your recommendations guys


----------



## tino_ale (May 6, 2010)

Quick question : is it safe or even a good idea to spray IP67 measurement tools (caliper, micrometer etc) with 3-1 all around oil to protect them from rust ?

I can hardly see how it could hurt the metal but I am wondering about the water seal. Are they ok with oil-based lubricants ?


----------



## Igor Porto (May 6, 2010)

I like Starrett M1, cheap and efficient :thumbsup:


----------



## 65535 (May 7, 2010)

tino_ale said:


> Quick question : is it safe or even a good idea to spray IP67 measurement tools (caliper, micrometer etc) with 3-1 all around oil to protect them from rust ?
> 
> I can hardly see how it could hurt the metal but I am wondering about the water seal. Are they ok with oil-based lubricants ?



Just give them a wipe with an oily rag and they'll be happy as pigs in poop.


----------



## wquiles (May 7, 2010)

Rust preventatives: Like many I started with WD-40, but for me, it has failed miserably to prevent rust, so I too have been looking for a good lubricant/rust preventative for some time now.

Through searches and recommendations on the 7x yahoo group, I ran into a home grown formula called Ed's Red, which is more of a cleaning formula for firearms, which does great for rust prevention as well. Lots of links in the Internet about Ed's Red:
http://www.handloads.com/articles/default.asp?id=9

So what I did, I modified the formula to make it less of a cleaner, and took away the Acetone, and used the "optional" Lanolin, and came up with my own version:
- 1/2 qt Kerosene
- 1 qt ATF fluid
- 1/2 Qt mineral spirits
- 2-4 oz lanoline








Of course, care must be used as it is flammable (like most all products having mineral spirits) until the evaporative ingredients go away, leaving the light protective layer in place. One of the best things about it is that since it is not spray-based, there is no propellant - just any $1 plastic squirt bottle works. After I clean the lathe/mill from use, I spray a light coat on all surfaces and walk away. Also, because it is liquid, it is easy to spray a little on a rag/paper towel and just wipe things by hand so you don't have over-spray on stuff/parts you don't want to cover - I do this with tools/fixtures all of the time. So far (10 months), it has performed great - much better than WQ-40, and I have no signs of rust. It does a great job as a light cutting lubricant (specially for Aluminum), but after discussing it with Barry I no longer use it as a cutting fluid as I now use the Accu-Lube. 

Will


----------



## precisionworks (May 7, 2010)

> is it safe or even a good idea to spray IP67 measurement tools


IP67 indicates total sealing against dust & total immersion to 1m. Every IP67 product I've seen is gasket sealed or O-ringed, and the seal should hold as long as the gasket or O-ring is intact. BUT, some of the better penetrating oils (Kroil being one) seem to be able to get by almost anything. Also, some "oils" have a solvent component which will deteriorate some types of seals.


----------



## tino_ale (May 7, 2010)

precisionworks said:


> Also, some "oils" have a solvent component which will deteriorate some types of seals.


That is exactly my fear and I am wondering if "standard" 3-in-1 oil that is sold everywhere can harm or deteriorate the seals.

I believe it is 100% mineral oil but I do need to check twice.


----------



## Igor Porto (May 7, 2010)

wquiles said:


> Rust preventatives: Like many I started with WD-40, but for me, it has failed miserably to prevent rust, so I too have been looking for a good lubricant/rust preventative for some time now.
> 
> Through searches and recommendations on the 7x yahoo group, I ran into a home grown formula called Ed's Red, which is more of a cleaning formula for firearms, which does great for rust prevention as well. Lots of links in the Internet about Ed's Red:
> http://www.handloads.com/articles/default.asp?id=9
> ...



I make Ed's Red too and use in all my guns! It's terrific! 
But I don't use it on other stuff other than guns.


----------



## tino_ale (May 21, 2011)

Hey guys,

Quick question : how about air tools oil like Marvel oil ?

I know for a fact that it's thin, doesn't stink and doesn't stick/won't gum.

Now they claim it prevents rust, and protects rubber hoses.

If all of that is true, it sounds like an excellent all-around rust-preventive AND lubricant oil. Like a better 3-in-1 oil.

What do you guys think ?


----------



## PhotonFanatic (May 21, 2011)

I've never tried Marvel Oil as a lubricant for flashlights, but it is part of my secret concoction for machining various metals. 

I like the color, too.


----------



## precisionworks (May 21, 2011)

Most air tools are lubricated with air tool oil :nana:

In fact, most air tool oil is nothing more than highly refined mineral oil. Many air tool manufacturers recommend Mobil Velocite 10 (ISO vg22)

http://www.mobil.com/USA-English/Lubes/PDS/GLXXENINDMOMobil_Velocite_Oil_Numbered.aspx

Marvel Mystery Oil (MMO) has been around a long time, and MMO for air tools is probably a thinner version of the original MMO for automobile & truck motors. Plus, the word Mystery makes it sound ... mysterious. So it must be better than non-mystery oil 

Any oil is better than no oil, and lots of air tools get way too little oil. Many are also fed air which is dirty & contains a lot of water. Use a 5 micron filter, install a Motor Guard to remove moisture, install an inline lubricator, and your air tool will last a long time.


----------



## DaveyJones (May 21, 2011)

i use this for just about everything, from blades to the chain on my mtb.
it is vegetable based and nontoxic.


----------



## Bruceter (May 21, 2011)

Igor Porto said:


> I like Starrett M1, cheap and efficient :thumbsup:


 
Yup, I think that it is the best choice for calipers etc.

Bruceter


----------



## Anglepoise (May 21, 2011)

Starrett M1, in it's red aresol can , has taken over 90% of my general lube and tool cleaning in the shop.
At under $6.00 a can, it is a very good deal all around.


----------



## tino_ale (May 22, 2011)

I'm going to give a try to that Starret M1. I hate rust and I'm always nervous seeing my previous tools get covered by those brown red dots...


----------

